# Car radio and gadget questions (mp3 and ipod playing capability)



## Pergamum (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello,

I haven't lived in the US for 4 years. I return in May for 11 months. I want to know what is now available for helping us pass long car trips.

I usually listen to an mp3 player or ipod for sermons or audiobooks.

How do I play these on a car radio? We are most likely getting a used minivan with cd/car radio set-up.

I saw this on Amazon: Amazon.com: Excelvan F27 Fm Wireless Radio Adapter Transmitter with Automobile Car Charger for Smartphone and Mp3 Mp4: Car Electronics

We need something good quality to listen to our mp3 audiobooks on the car speakers during long drives. Also, a charger for ipads, mp3s in the car would be nice, too.

Any suggestions?

Finally, I've seen some minivans with little dvd players strapped to the back of the front seat. Are these becoming more affordable now. This might be good for all-day car trips.


Any gadget suggestions?


----------



## Andres (Jan 19, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> I saw this on Amazon: Amazon.com: Excelvan F27 Fm Wireless Radio Adapter Transmitter with Automobile Car Charger for Smartphone and Mp3 Mp4: Car Electronics



I own a gadget similar to this and I do not recommend it. The reason is because it works through the FM frequencies so in order to get reception you have to have a strong FM channel that isn't broadcasting anything else. I don't know the areas you will be in, but in just about any large city, it's difficult to find an FM frequency that is completely clear. For example, I can't even use mine anymore because living in the D/FW area, I pick up radio stations on just about any frequency on the FM dial. 

As for the portable DVD players, I do recommend those. We have a set we bought that came with two screens, attachments to affix them to the seats, and all the necessary cables/cords and I believe we paid about $70 for it all, but I do think you can find them for about $50 if you look hard enough.


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2014)

If the vehicle is less than 5 years old, it will probably have a port to plug an MP3 player into (it may or may not work with an ipod). As for chargers, I've had mixed luck with splitters for the cigarette lighter so that multiple devices can be charged at the same time. We generally find it better to take turns or use the car that has a second plug in the center console. 

I'll second the portable DVD player for young children. 

A cheap laptop would be an alternative, but you'd probably need a cigarette plug charger for that, as well. You can get inverters, but they don't put out much power.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 19, 2014)

Any links to these things on Amazon? Any past experience or product reviews you'd like to share?

Any vehicle we get will probably be more than 5 years old. If the Excelvan is not recommended, what is the alternative if all your music/sermons are in ipod or mp3 format?


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2014)

Walmart has several dual screen dvds from $59 to 119. Most have 7" screens, one (not the most expensive) has a 9".

As for playing the MP3s, there are a number of portable speakers out there at various price points. I don't have any experience with them, however.

Have you thought of burning your mp3s to CD? Even a 10 year old vehicle is likely to have a CD player that will handle mp3s. Then you could play them through the stereo system.

-----
Just checked - cassette was standard on the 2002 Caravan; cd with mp3 was an option. So the cd is not a sure bet with that class of vehicles in that era.


----------



## Andres (Jan 19, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> Any vehicle we get will probably be more than 5 years old. If the Excelvan is not recommended, what is the alternative if all your music/sermons are in ipod or mp3 format?



I'm dealing with something similar now with our second vehicle. It's a 2001 Saturn 4D that I use to commute to work. My current stereo is outdated and has no options for connecting to my iPhone. In exploring options to listen to sermons, mp3's, etc, I've concluded two options: 
1) external speakers to plug into my iPhone. I will basically just use my iPhone and speakers on the seat next to me and just not use my car stereo at all. 
2) a completely new car stereo that is bluetooth capable and has an external aux jack to plug an iPhone/mp3 into directly. Now before you completely rule this option out due to cost, I found this guy on Amazon and I think it's a great price for all it features.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't want any extra work burning anything onto cds. 

I use a sanzafuse mp3 player to listen to music and audiobooks from audible.com when jogging and I want to just get in the car afterwards and listen there as well. 

Andrew, the thing in the Amazon link looks neat. Maybe that would work for me.


----------



## Logan (Jan 20, 2014)

I've seen the same problems with the FM adapter that Andrew mentioned. If you have an older car (like mine are) then a cassette adapter would be the way to go in my opinion. I have used mine for the last 7 years or so. Good sound quality too, depending on the speaker system in the car.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 20, 2014)

I highly recommend a unit with a USB port if you are going to have the car for any period of time. When my radio burned out in my 2000 Altima, my wife got me a new Pioneer head unit with USB. At first I used it with my MP3 player, but then I just kept a dedicated thumb drive in it. The only downside to the Pioneer unit was it ordered the folders in the order they were copied over instead of alphabetical order.

Going this way also has the advantage of being able to charge your MP3 player while it is plugged into the USB port. Just one less thing to worry about.


----------

